# secret wedding



## NaveenPrince (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi! Please help us....

I am Prince. I am 21 years old. My girlfriend is 20 years old. We both live in Karnataka, INDIA.

We Both are CHRISTIANS. I am 'Hindu Mala' to be precise!

We both are in love since years. But our parents are just toooooo strict and narrow minded! If they get to know that we want to marry then they will kill us for sure. Already when they gotta know little about our relationship, big problems happened!

Now we are planning to elope to Hyderabad in andhra pradesh. But we want to go and settle there and have a very secret wedding which will never be revealed to our parents or any relatives.

Is that possible?

Any suggestions?

Thank You.........


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Marriage is for adults young man. When you are prepared to face your parents like a man, you will have taken a step toward being ready to marry. Good luck.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

If you start your marriage lying to everyone you know and living with lies and secrets, I cannot believe that you will have a successful marriage. 

The hiding and lying and secrets will destroy you, eventually. Cutting yourselves off from your families will hurt you deeply and will be something you regret when you are alone. And your children will never know the joys of extended family or what it is to live your life honestly and openly.

If you have to hide away your whole lives, something is very, very wrong.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

You are going to get a variety of responses here, but unless someone is from India, there is no way we can understand the culture. It may be easy for us to say you need to stand up to your parents. That may work in the United States, but that working in India is quite another matter.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Anything is possible, but it will come at a big cost. Are you prepared for that?

What's the point of getting married if you're going to keep it a big secret from everyone?

Also, people on this board don't have great familiarity with the cultural traditions of your country. You have to realize most of the advice will be from a western perspective which may not help your situation although lying about marital status is not advisable whether you're Indian or American.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

we are so lucky to not have that here. it is going to be a very big thing as you will have to say goodbye to your family forever and if you ever separate then you will be alone with no one..

.... but when you love someone and the thought of living the rest of your life without then makes you want to die ... just a saying

then i would go to wherever you need to and be married

good luck


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ok, you and your girlfriend are Christians. I am guessing that your parents are not? My friend, I want to know how you intend to keep your marriage a secret. Surely, you will have to tell them at some point, when the family is trying to find a bride for you or a groom for her? 

You say you are a Christian. Then you know we are to honor our parents. But, you know the commandment not to lie, as well. Well, keeping your marriage a secret is lying. If you intend to go against your parents wishes regarding marriage, then you also should behave as a man and tell your parents of your intentions. I believe your culture frowns on deceptions such as this, correct? I admit. I have very little knowledge about India and its culture. If you could provide a bit more info about the situation, it might be easier to advise.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Marriage is for adults young man. When you are prepared to face your parents like a man, you will have taken a step toward being ready to marry. Good luck.



Totally agree with this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

